# Cruze Headliner...



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I was following a '11 2LT yesterday and noticed that the headliner was falling down by the rear window. It had completely separated at the center of the rear window such that you could see into the cavity. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if he had a sunroof and didn't get it closed fully during a carwash or heavy rainstorm. I've heard of water getting in via sunroof and causing this type of problem.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't notice if it had a moonroof. I only saw it from the side when it turned off the street we were on.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm gonna go with obermd on this. The headliner falling down shouldn't happen on a car this new. My guess is driver miscare (if that's a word?).


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I had my headliner replaced due to this. I have a sunroof and just behind it there is a bar that is glued to the headliner, and then attached to the roof by magnets. The headliner came unattached to the bar. I took it to the dealer and they said they would have to replace the whole thing. It was covered under warranty.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had the headliner in my LS lowered when Dent Doctor did some hail repair on the roof. This must be more complicated than it looks because there were some scuffing sounds afterward toward the windshield afterward. I pulled the front light compartment cover and stuffed some rags above the headliner to stop it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> I'm gonna go with obermd on this. The headliner falling down shouldn't happen on a car this new. My guess is driver miscare (if that's a word?).


Not necessarily. My Montana developed a leak over the rear tailgate and I had the same issue. This is why I suggested a leak. I've also seen sun/moon roofs develop leaks through no fault of the owner.



98sonoma said:


> I had my headliner replaced due to this. I have a sunroof and just behind it there is a bar that is glued to the headliner, and then attached to the roof by magnets. The headliner came unattached to the bar. I took it to the dealer and they said they would have to replace the whole thing. It was covered under warranty.


Wow. You wouldn't think something like this would be so complex.


----------

